# Plants getting to be a nightmare!!



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh man every other day or so im pulling out netfulls of cuttings.The damn fish decide they want to breed in them all the time and there is 2 pairs of breeders.The plants are getting into the intakes of the filters...ohhh this is beginning to piss me off so bad!
Think if I planted them in fishbowls the reds would leave them alone?or am I going to have to decide weather I want plants or reds?I might just sell the reds and put my little spilo in there.
Any sugestions????????


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

bro, that is a unique problem.. or is it a problem? Your fish are spawning, lots of people would love for thier reds to do that for them.. lol
You can try putting your plants in something so they don't knock them over, but will they still spawn?
That would be a toss up for me..


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

my reds are doing some aquascaping of their own too. clippings all over intakes, my powerhead makes a buzzzing noise and i have to clean he intake on that too. i think they just dont like that one camboba or summin. all the others dont get touched . well apart from a java fern which has gotten some bites in it.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

sorry to hear that.. My fish only thrashes Ludwigia repens-rubin so far..lol


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Well today my plants that are in the gravel are almost nothing but roots.They mowed hardcore with this breeding session.The only plant that they dont seem to bother much with is attached to a ***** of driftwood(I think it is an Anubis of some sort).I wish I could find some java moss, Because I think plants that are attached to driftwood are the only plants that are safe.What are some other varieties that can be attached to driftwood?


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

My P's were steadily mowing down all the plants in my aquarium as they spawned each week, until I started floating some watersprite on the surface. Now they prefer to hang in the shade under the watersprite, and use the same spawning area over and over (yeah that little area is always bare, but I can live with it). I keep the watersprite fixed in one location with a piece of driftwood which pokes up through the surface of the water.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Fry said:


> Well today my plants that are in the gravel are almost nothing but roots.They mowed hardcore with this breeding session.The only plant that they dont seem to bother much with is attached to a ***** of driftwood(I think it is an Anubis of some sort).I wish I could find some java moss, Because I think plants that are attached to driftwood are the only plants that are safe.What are some other varieties that can be attached to driftwood?


You can attach anything with a rhizome to driftwood... java ferns (many many types of this), mosses (again, many different types), anubias and bolbitis off the top of my head.


----------



## flaredevil2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow! I







to the master. If you can breed that fast, man you are one lucky son of a b*tch.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

dang ur one lucky guy.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

dont think his name is fry for nothing


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

well I re-arranged all the driftwood in the tank.It seems I have this problem some what worked out.Both pairs have established their own nesting areas.As long as I keep these spots clear the destruction is very minimal.Here is a pic i took the other day.
View attachment 126924

I placed a fake plant on a suction cup in the top left corner to catch any plant debris before my intake and it is working great.Also since the plants have really taken off so has my guppy population.I have about 20 adult guppys in there and close to 50 fry.


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

WOW, great looking tank, a real wonder, well done mate!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thats nice well if you ever decide to sell your reds it would be sweet to save a batch of fry and grow them then eventually sell them then get something else


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice tank rb


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for the cheers


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

your tank looks amazing


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great job, looks quite natural


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

You siad about placing a fake plant on a suction cup within the top left corner of your tank to catch any plant debris before the intake intake does.... doesnt the fake plant instead get pulled in? As it works the idea is brill, wish i had thought of that.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Linford said:


> You siad about placing a fake plant on a suction cup within the top left corner of your tank to catch any plant debris before the intake intake does.... doesnt the fake plant instead get pulled in? As it works the idea is brill, wish i had thought of that.


here is a few better shots.
View attachment 127048

View attachment 127049

I just picked all of the leaves out of it yesterday.I must say it holds them pretty good.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

awesome man. hey you going to have some fry to sell on the side?

also if u ever want to sell those reds i have a 200g that would love to see new occupants.

pm me and let me know what you are planning. i will be ready for reds after the winter.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Inflade said:


> awesome man. hey you going to have some fry to sell on the side?
> 
> also if u ever want to sell those reds i have a 200g that would love to see new occupants.
> 
> pm me and let me know what you are planning. i will be ready for reds after the winter.


PM sent


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Cool fry, thanks for the close up photographs of your 'plant catcher' i can see what you ment now, its a great idea.


----------

